# Uncanny Valley (Full dimension strings)



## Guy Bacos (Nov 20, 2014)

Hope you enjoy this piece using full dimension strings.

Uncanny Valley


----------



## AC986 (Nov 20, 2014)

I think you do a good job. I like the little 4 seasons towards the end.

All in all you show Andante to Allegretto to Allegro very well and you a get a good sound going.


----------



## amordechai (Nov 20, 2014)

Beautiful work. 
- A.


----------



## pavolbrezina (Nov 20, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## impressions (Nov 20, 2014)

hey guy nice work! I like what you did.
nice entrance and drama for the second part.

there is a minor thing i've noticed on the slowdown at 3:07 i think you should change the patch to a more legato like, it sounds unnatural(to me).


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks guys!

@adriancook, hehe. I didn't think the 4 Seasons wink would go unnoticed.  

@Ariel, yeah you're right, I slowed down that passage a lot at the last min but forgot to change the articulation. :oops: Also because I was in the sequencer mode which I'm just getting use to.


----------



## impressions (Nov 20, 2014)

it sounds great however


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 21, 2014)

Really lovely 

Also, much admiration for trying sequencer mode. I try and pretend it isn't there so I don't feel so guilty about not understanding it.


----------



## Arbee (Nov 21, 2014)

I really enjoyed that Guy, much respect to you!

.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 21, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Really lovely
> 
> Also, much admiration for trying sequencer mode. I try and pretend it isn't there so I don't feel so guilty about not understanding it.



Stephen, it's surprisingly quite easy to use. A little learning curve, but what's cool is, you can instantly test out a passage with various runs or other articulated patterns, just select the key you want it in. Quite cool I find.  

Thanks a lot for all the comments!


----------



## ModalRealist (Nov 21, 2014)

Guy, I really love the sound of the Dimension Strings in this piece. Could you tell us how you're placing them/what with, at least in broad strokes?


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful and engaging piece, and kudos to your MIDI skills and ear for lavishing samples with such emotion. Dimension Strings sound excellent.

Mahlon


----------



## Allen Constantine (Nov 21, 2014)

Cool tune. Love it :D


----------



## joed (Nov 21, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beauty in the Uncanny Valley is really unique. Both the composition and the Dimension Strings sound splendid!


----------



## AlexanderKostov (Nov 21, 2014)

Great work indeed! It sounds somehow simple in the beginning and very beautiful in the same time. It developes really well, I wasn`t expecting that! I was thinking the whole piece will be slow and emotional. It also has some "Fringe" atmosphere in the first minute . I love it!


----------



## SaintDufus (Nov 22, 2014)

Those strings sound so good, I'm seriously considering purchasing a Vienna string library right now....


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 22, 2014)

*Whispers to SaintDufus* Special offer on VSL strings libraries this month….

http://www.vsl.co.at/en/65/71/2711/2305.vsl


----------



## Ron Verboom (Nov 22, 2014)

Great piece and wonderful strings.


----------



## Resoded (Nov 22, 2014)

Excellent, I liked the intro especially, great work.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 22, 2014)

Incredible. When does this album come out?

And I think you sold me on DS. Incredibly expressive. 

Again, bravo!


----------



## Saxer (Nov 22, 2014)

outstanding work. i'm always impressed by guys music.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for all this positive feedback!  




ModalRealist @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Guy, I really love the sound of the Dimension Strings in this piece. Could you tell us how you're placing them/what with, at least in broad strokes?



Sure, let me figure out a simple way of doing this.


----------



## SaintDufus (Nov 26, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> *Whispers to SaintDufus* Special offer on VSL strings libraries this month….
> 
> http://www.vsl.co.at/en/65/71/2711/2305.vsl


Thanks, Stephen! I saw this too...very tempted to shake the piggy bank...


----------



## Cass Hansen (Dec 13, 2014)

First post here. Always late to the party, but I had to let you know how superb this is! After hearing this, I purchased the dimension strings and haven't regretted it. I also listened to many, (30 or more) of your demos at VSL. You're such a gifted composer.

Do have a question concerning this piece? What roompack/ venue did you use in MIR and did you use a MIrx preset for this venue or was it custom settings?

Thanks....Cass


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 17, 2014)

Cass Hansen @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> First post here. Always late to the party, but I had to let you know how superb this is! After hearing this, I purchased the dimension strings and haven't regretted it. I also listened to many, (30 or more) of your demos at VSL. You're such a gifted composer.
> 
> Do have a question concerning this piece? What roompack/ venue did you use in MIR and did you use a MIrx preset for this venue or was it custom settings?
> 
> Thanks....Cass



Thanks Cass, that's very kind!

For this piece I used the Konzerthaus-Grosser Saal (conductor), I used some slight vienna MIRracle for this hall, my dry/wet offset is around minus 40, maybe more can't remember. My players setting shifts constantly, I move them around until it feel right for this specific piece, but might be quite different for the next piece.


----------

